# How many miles does your 2002 Se-R have?



## chelito92105 (Jan 19, 2007)

Just wondering. I had a 1998 Sentra before and got it up to 200,000 miles and still ran very good (til it got stolen, the bastards) Anyways, just curious if our 02's are as reliable as the old sentras? 

Highest mileage?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

chelito92105 said:


> Just wondering. I had a 1998 Sentra before and got it up to 200,000 miles and still ran very good (til it got stolen, the bastards) Anyways, just curious if our 02's are as reliable as the old sentras?
> 
> Highest mileage?


take care of them the same way as you would your older one and yes they are just as realiable
as far as miliage I have done tune ups on an 03 the other day with 197,xxx


----------



## dbot (May 9, 2008)

102000 miles but.... have had problems


----------



## chelito92105 (Jan 19, 2007)

What kind of problems?


----------



## dbot (May 9, 2008)

well a plugged cat, led to the engine burning oil which i should have caught but i headed out on a long road trip and seized the motor had a new one put in (not knowing the cat was plugged) and that one started burning oil, got another one put in got the cat fixed, and now this one cylinder 1 is hitting the spark plug ACTUALLY HITTING it is leaving pits on the spark plug. so now i have traded in the SER for a maxima I loved the SER when it ran right


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

dbot said:


> well a plugged cat, led to the engine burning oil which i should have caught but i headed out on a long road trip and seized the motor had a new one put in (not knowing the cat was plugged) and that one started burning oil, got another one put in got the cat fixed, and now this one cylinder 1 is hitting the spark plug ACTUALLY HITTING it is leaving pits on the spark plug. so now i have traded in the SER for a maxima I loved the SER when it ran right


your plugged cat was due to something making the car run rich 
I suspect that the timing was off way off 
a plugged cat shouldnt make a car burn oil some other thing like blowby on the rings 
these are not normal failures on these cars and you indeed had something break internaly and made it jump time
if you didnt have a check engine light I am very surprised and whoever checked it out for you only fixed the symptom (plugged cat) and not fix the problem (way off time) 

now not to call BS but I kind of have to
a cylnder hitting a spark plug will not cause pits it will bend the crap out of the plug and leave holes in your piston and will send ceramic all over your engine

your pitting is not from contact you have a knock problem caused by improper time of the engine. which may sound like it hitting something

I suspect bad rings or improper timing without looking at it just future referance


----------



## dbot (May 9, 2008)

i have pictures of the spark plugs, the arms had been bent into the the ceramic and YES it did break many of them, NISSAN has said that it is more than likely the piston are or something that is loose and letting the piston rise too high. either way i loved my SER but i had 1 engine burn out the second burn oil and now the third has the piston issue


----------



## MySpecVBlows (Jul 11, 2006)

95k spec v nothing to big yet. But those intermittent problems like my blinkers will blink super fast sometimes for no reason just from a cold start. All the bulbs will work they just will blink super fast. or once i had the left side speakers all go out hitting a bump. After that they came back on a week later and never have left me yet..

All the small problems the qr engine had that recall like 5 times. aside from that i think its solid.....


----------



## mjb927 (Dec 11, 2004)

MySpecVBlows said:


> 95k spec v nothing to big yet. But those intermittent problems like my blinkers will blink super fast sometimes for no reason just from a cold start. All the bulbs will work they just will blink super fast. or once i had the left side speakers all go out hitting a bump. After that they came back on a week later and never have left me yet..
> 
> All the small problems the qr engine had that recall like 5 times. aside from that i think its solid.....


You mean like all the small problems any other car will give you.


dbot i think works for honda.

Look, i have had 4 sentras, i have an SE R now and all four never gave me a problem because i took care of them. A 90 that had 192000. A 92 that had 167000 and a 95 that i drove untill last year when i bought my SE R in october. My 95 was the best,GXE and great on gas. I even sold it for 1400 when i let her go. I miss the 5 speed but i love my SE R. It's got 100670 right now.


----------



## 64dodge540 (Jun 3, 2008)

My 2002 SE-R 5spd has 153,000 on it no problems until 152,000. everything is orig. clutch fan belt thermo hoses etc... 2 sets of front brakes orig rear brakes 3rd set of tires. the orig catalytic converter (precat) started to come apart causing oil consumption. which means new motor. but other than that its been a good car no problems.


----------



## MySpecVBlows (Jul 11, 2006)

64dodge540 said:


> My 2002 SE-R 5spd has 153,000 on it no problems until 152,000. everything is orig. clutch fan belt thermo hoses etc... 2 sets of front brakes orig rear brakes 3rd set of tires. the orig catalytic converter (precat) started to come apart causing oil consumption. which means new motor. but other than that its been a good car no problems.


5spd? they made the regular ser in 5spd? what was the real point of the spec v then?


----------



## ChopsSpecV (Jul 28, 2009)

I've got a 2002 Spec V with about 50,000ish. Needless to say, no problems. My friend has one with 185,000 (we take his on the road trips) he doesn't have any problems either. I LOVE THE WAY THESE CARS RUN!!!


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

MySpecVBlows said:


> 5spd? they made the regular ser in 5spd? what was the real point of the spec v then?


They used to make the SE-Rs w/ an available 5spd. IIRC the 5spd was no longer available late '04s early '05s. The '02-'06 Spec-Vs have 10 more crank hp and a 6spd.


----------



## TugBoat87 (Apr 28, 2010)

i just bought a 02 2 weeks ago, has 107000miles, runs great, as far as i know everything is stock, not one thing leaking or dripping, stock precat to my knowledge, everything so far is great but a couple this, needs new suspension and cat back, pipe is rusted right before the muffler, besides those two things, runs perfect, going to take it to nissan in the next couple weeks have them give it a once over.



EDIT: just read the time stamp, sry for bringing and old thread back to life


----------

